# Solved: wifi connected but not receiving packets



## jonchere (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi,
I recently moved house and got a new ISP. I followed their instructions and set up my broadband. connection is working fine through the LAN, and I can connect to the wifi on my phone but when I try to connect my laptop via wifi it says it's connected but I can't access the internet and it looks like it's sending packets but not receiving.
Help!

Thanks
Jo


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model of the PC and the Modem/router

can we see an ipconfig /all - xirrus screen shot and the three ping tests

What firewall / security suite or anti-virus do you currently have on the PC - or you have ever had on the PC in the past - any trial ware - like Norton, Mcafee , AVG , Webroot etc

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

This should also work for windows 8
Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

For Windows 8 
to open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.

Type the following command 
*Ping* {then a space and then add the number that is shown against the item labelled "default gateway" shown in the results from the ipconfig /all}
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and install the program. 
You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.

http://www.xirrus.com/Products/Wi-Fi-Inspector.aspx
Direct link to the program is here http://info.xirrus.com/Wi-FiInspectorConfirmation.html

_{If the above link does not work heres another link http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_download/fid,77196-order,4/download.html}_

Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need will need to have NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.
On windows 8 - (i do not have windows 8) but, it would appear that, When you first try to run, you may get a message that .net framework is needed, and included in that message is a link to download/install.

Run the program

A user guide is available here http://www.xirrus.com/cdn/pdf/Xirrus-Wi-Fi-inspectorguide-1-2-1-RevB-6.aspx

post a screen shot of the program running.
if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on *"networks"* top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information.

*post which SSID name is yours, its located in the list, under network "Adapter Name" (1st column) 
*
To post a screen shot of the active window.
1) hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application (Start> All Programs> Accessories> Paint) and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
OR
2) if you are using Vista/Windows 7 you can use the "snipping tool" which is found in Start> All programs> Accessories> Snipping Tool

To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better. "A desirable signal level for a robust Wi-Fi connection will be green".
note: the signal level is a negative number, so for example -88 is worst and -40 is better

If you are using the Mac OS then use http://www.istumbler.net/

if you want to optimise base station position and signal strength / dead spots use
http://www.chimoosoft.com/products/apgrapher/ which has a graph function to monitor signal
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jonchere (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi
Thanks for this, test results below plus I have attached screenshot of xirrus.
A few things to note - 
I am using opendns - I was having the same problem before I set this up so I don't think it has contributed to the wifi problem. Do you think it's worth using opendns?
I am using a VPN for work (JSD)
I am using Microsoft Security Essentials, previously I was using AVG free
My SSID is broadbean

Thanks!
Jo

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Speedy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
lan
janinestone.local
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-DD-53-97
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 December 2012 13:44:25
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 18 December 2012 13:44:25
PPP adapter JSD:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : janinestone.local
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.65
192.168.0.254
192.168.0.65
Primary WINS Server . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.65
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-EA-D0-22
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.66
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 December 2012 14:18:49
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 18 December 2012 14:18:49
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ping 192.168.1.254
Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ping google.com
Pinging google.com [173.194.34.135] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.34.135: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.34.135: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.34.135: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=55
Reply from 173.194.34.135: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=55
Ping statistics for 173.194.34.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 20ms, Maximum = 21ms, Average = 20ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=102ms TTL=52
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 96ms, Maximum = 102ms, Average = 99ms
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> previously I was using AVG free


 did you use the removal tool to uninstall - see below



> Do you think it's worth using opendns?


 yes, i do - only issue is which you are using and if its actually slowing you down - google open dns is slow for people outside US

i dont see opendns set on the ipconfig /all at all ?
usually if on the PC or in the router , that would be seen

try logging into the router and changing the wireless channel to use 11

you need to disconnect all other connections except wireless to use the tests - i notice the ping to the IP address failed a couple of times- but its likely to be using the ethernet connection , which is often default over wireless


----------



## jonchere (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks again, I ran the tests with the LAN disabled - these are the results.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Speedy
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-D2-EA-D0-22
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.66
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 December 2012 15:57:20
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 18 December 2012 15:57:20
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ping 192.168.1.254
Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>ping 209.183.226.152
Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>
C:\Documents and Settings\Jo>

Yes, I used the proper uninstall to get rid of AVG

This is the opendns I am using (unless I haven't set it up correctly?)
www.*opendns*.com/

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Atheros AR5007EG


 we have had issues with vista and a couple of instances with XP 
try this

*Drivers for the other windows operating system*
http://www.atheros.cz/atheros-wireless-drivers.php
You need to look down the page for your particular adapter model and then look across the columns to find your windows version.
Now click on the  blue tick mark  in the column under your windows version.
This will open another page for that particular adapter and that windows version.

Now click on the download button labelled " Click to Download " and wait, the file will download - you do not need to click on any other buttons to get the download started

Assuming that after all the above the wireless still does not connect to the internet, all I can suggest is to use wireless security of WEP or to get an external USB wireless card.

Please post a reply here , and keep us informed of the situation and how you finally resolved the issue.

To install the driver you will need to do the following

Extract the downloaded zip file into a folder on the PC
then

For Vista;
> Start Globe
> Control Panel
> System and maintenance
> Scroll down to *Device manager*
> network adaptors, click on the +  >
> Right click on the AR5007(EG) Adapter
> click on *Update Driver Software...*
> click on *Browse my computer for driver software*
> click on the Button *Browse...*
> Locate the folder you extracted the downloaded zip file to 
> Next
Click OK and Windows will install the driver for you.

For XP;
http://www.ehow.com/how_6669386_update-network-adapter-drivers.html

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## jonchere (Dec 17, 2012)

The new driver worked! Genius!
Thanks very much tech support guy


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

excellent , should have spotted the adapter much earlier - but all going now :up:


----------

